# Knife recommendation for daughter



## dago red (Sep 11, 2015)

Hey guys,

I've been waiting a long time to start upgrading my knives. I currently have an assortment of wusthoff and forschner (forged not stamped). I'm the only one that uses my 10", my wife usually gravitates towards the 6" (which I embarrassingly admit is a Tramontina). 

I bought a Takamura Migaki R2 Gyuto 210 for a buddy last year as a gift. I liked it a lot and will probably get myself one to replace my 8", and I have read the Masamoto ks 270 is an awesome knife (they never seem to be in stock). 

The most immediate need though is a better knife in the 5-6" range. My 9yo especially, and her 11yo sister, are now starting to make dinners and wanting to spend more time in the kitchen. Obviously they have little hands. Also, one is left handed and one is right handed, so I would like to find something that both of them can use. 

What do you all recommend? sharpening won't be a problem as their mom has already said that a good knife sharpener (thinking the edge pro setup) should come out of "household" budget since it is for our knives. for my current cheaper knives I just run them on my chefmate electric. especially because my wife abuses them (one more reason I want to get a good knife, so I can teach my daughters now proper respect and maintenance). 

carbon steel is also acceptable. My biggest concerns are:
-handle size and comfort for girls/women
-edge retention

Much appreciated guys.

Red


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Given what you said I get the distinct feeling this is just what the doctor ordered.
https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/santoku/products/ashi-home-set

For a very decent price you get 2 knives, in the size range needed and by a very respected maker. Slim handles, not soft by any means but not to hard either, they may actually survive your kids learning curve.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

I'd rather see you buy a very lightweight 8" chef's knife (or gyūtō). My 9-year-old daughter is able to handle 8", and I'm sure yours is too. At this stage, 99% is about how to hold the off-hand; the remainder is the basics of a pinch-grip and stop-squeezing-the-life-out-of-that-knife.

Beyond this, I'd say teach how to core and peel an apple with a sharp paring knife. 

If they've got those two down, they'll do fine in the average pro kitchen, and certainly cutting won't be a worry as they try new recipes.


----------



## dago red (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the input. I think I'll get a good 8" to replace mine and see how she handles that. I just bought a friend a Mac Pro 8", it seemed really nice I'm waiting to hear feedback from her on how it performs. She's also said she'll teach my girls to cook (she's a really good Mexican food cook). 

Red


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

You don't have to overthink this one. MAC will be a good knife here, or Geshin Stainless, or Fujiwara FKM for a good deal less than both.


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

for first knife to get them started, something like this https://hydestore.com/hyde-tools-60090-square-point-knife-wood-handle.html basic knife with 4" blade. I bought a bunch a few years ago. good steel with decent heat treat. will take and hold a shaving sharp edge. I use them for everything, cutting cardboard, scraping wood, opening boxes, cleaning and filleting fish, almost any kitchen prep. they start at 3" and go up to 8". wanna get fancy, they offer ones with flat handles and hollow ground edges. here are 2, slightly different model, 4 3/8" x 7/8" blade, for less than $12 delivered.







http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-HYDE-50450-Stiff-Industrial-Hand-Knives-7-8-Square-Carbon-Steel-Blade-New-USA/122635612106?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=801843908e3043568fc61bed890e1939&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=122635612106&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3Aeb8f750e-8612-11e7-aabf-74dbd180bf2d%7Cparentrq%3A027aacfe15e0a9c51cdfe53efffefd59%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

here is picture


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

comes in real handy for carpet installation too! ;-)~


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

rick alan said:


> comes in real handy for carpet installation too! ;-)~


you didn't go to website, carpet knives are on a different page. the knives I showed are not toys, they will take an edge that will push cut newsprint or slice cucumber/tomato see thru thin. we are talking first knives for kids, I let my grand kids use these once they were big enough to stand at kitchen counter. get each girl a different color and let them know it is their knife. they could care less whether it is a Hyde or Global or Fujiwara.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Ahahaha, yeh I know it's not exactly a carpet knife, but not far from it. As far as sharp, an Exacto blade cuts nicely too, but even if their 4-incher was an 8" I personally still wouldn't wish it on anyone as their first kitchen knife.

And also, you'd want to do some serious schooling too before you handed a real sharp knife to a young kid.


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

rick alan said:


> And also, you'd want to do some serious schooling too before you handed a real sharp knife to a young kid.


been there, done that with grandkids. hardest part is keeping mom away and letting the kids do and learn. i would stay within arm's length but let them do.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

scott livesey said:


> hardest part is keeping mom away and letting the kids do and learn.
> 
> Ahahaha, yah.


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

**** red said:


> Thanks guys. I appreciate the input. I think I'll get a good 8" to replace mine and see how she handles that. I just bought a friend a Mac Pro 8", it seemed really nice I'm waiting to hear feedback from her on how it performs. She's also said she'll teach my girls to cook (she's a really good Mexican food cook).Red


so what did you end up doing?


----------

